

Sorting vs. Scanning: X-Stream Authors Respond to Frank McSherry - hugofirth
https://github.com/ar104/sortingVsScanning/blob/master/SortingConsideredHarmful

======
hugofirth
The original article by Frank McSherry, for info:
[https://github.com/frankmcsherry/blog/blob/master/posts/2015...](https://github.com/frankmcsherry/blog/blob/master/posts/2015-08-15.md)

HN Comments on the original:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10085121](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10085121)

